# Audi-Style LED "Eyebrow" Strip???



## malikastor (May 25, 2008)

Hi There,
I'm really liking what Audi has done with their headlights this model year, in particular that "strip" of LEDs above the headlight that runs across that top of the assembly, like an eyebrow.
Does anyone know of any retailers that offer this style headlight for a 2008 Jetta? I have the Wolfsburg Edition, not that it makes a difference.
Thanks!


----------



## carpathian_basin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Audi-Style LED "Eyebrow" Strip??? (malikastor)*

This would be easier, but not as good:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
Or just find an LED strip.


----------



## bjrob2000 (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi-Style LED "Eyebrow" Strip??? (malikastor)*

Try Anzo Performance Lighting http://www.anzousa.com. They seem impressive.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

I think you're thinking of BMW. The majority of Audis have the strip on the bottom. In any case, a custom job is in order. It seems like Audi uses fairly high power leds, luxeon possibly. You'll need to consider way to reflect the light to make them more pronounced.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (keggo)*

I think this is what he is referring to (A3 and Q5 has same LED design)








And no, there are no aftermarket design similar to that.. there are abundance of S5/A5 style replicas out there..but nothing like the one above...
I did my own instead (for my A3- in TT-S style LEDs)



_Modified by tiptronic at 12:04 PM 9/26/2009_


----------



## BodegaBay (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Audi-Style LED "Eyebrow" Strip??? (malikastor)*

The Audi LED light strips actually have individual reflectors to increase the LED lighting. The only aftermarket solution available is from In.Pro and TM Tuning. 
See this You Tube Video from TM Tuning .


----------

